# The Man in the High Castle



## DinohScene (Aug 14, 2017)

*What if the US lost WW2 to the Axis powers?*

​


1962, an dystopian alternate history where the US lost WW2 and has been carved up into The Greater Nazi Reich and The Japanese Pacific States, The Neutral Zone being harboured by Resistance.
Will an all out nuclear war between the two powers be imminent?

The Man in the High castle, loosely based on the '62 novel of the same name, follows characters whose destinies intertwine after coming into contact with a series of propaganda films that show a vastly different history from that of their own.

*WARNING!
Spoilers ahead*
exclusive sneakpeak of Season 3

S03 airing Oct. 5th!
4th Season incoming​


With the days ticking by, ever closer to the premiere of Season 3.
What will you think what happens next?
What happened to Trudy after the shocking discovery she's not dead?
Thoughts about Heussman's plot to take control?
Opinions about John Smith?
Will we see more of the world?
How many more propaganda reels will we see?


----------



## x65943 (Aug 14, 2017)

wow, I have never heard of this show. This is really interesting. 

I will have to check this out.


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 14, 2017)

Personally, the first few episodes of S01 are meh, show deffo gets better and better after that!


----------



## MoonUsotsuki (Aug 14, 2017)

I like alternative realities and WW2
This looks really nice!


----------



## tetrabrik (Aug 14, 2017)

I really tried with this series, but the main character just made bad decision after bad, eventually it became not believable and just wanted her to get caught. should I give it another go maybe? is the second season any better?


----------



## Julizi (Aug 14, 2017)

Quite interesing concept I think but in Season 2 it became partially ridiculous. Initially my first assumption was that Hitler is the Man in the High Castle himself which he is not and it came out that he is a just a really strange man that just was thrown in there. I'm looking forward for Season 3 but the series have to get it's realism back it had in Season 1. (as much as an alternate-world-story can be of course)


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 15, 2017)

tetrabrik said:


> I really tried with this series, but the main character just made bad decision after bad, eventually it became not believable and just wanted her to get caught. should I give it another go maybe? is the second season any better?



You should look past Juliana and Joe.
There's a hell of a lot more then those two.

Yes, I might be biased but, give it another watch over.



Julizi said:


> *snip*
> 
> Quite interesing concept I think but in Season 2 it became partially ridiculous. Initially my first assumption was that Hitler is the Man in the High Castle himself which he is not and it came out that he is a just a really strange man that just was thrown in there. I'm looking forward for Season 3 but the series have to get it's realism back it had in Season 1. (as much as an alternate-world-story can be of course)



The ability of Tagomi to physically? travel between realities is indeed questionable.
Aside from that tho, The Man in the high Castle obviously has some form of interaction with other realities.
I kinda am leaning to towards Tagomi having to do something with it.


----------



## tetrabrik (Aug 15, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> Personally, the first few episodes of S01 are meh, show deffo gets better and better after that!



that's all I needed to hear. I'll give it another go, thanks.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 15, 2017)

I watched the first episode when I first moved into my house and got my internet setup, I think it had just shown up on Amazon or so back then. I remember reading the book agggggggggges ago, it was pretty good. Never did get around to watching any more of it, but I plan on doing so whenever I finish watching current stuff


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 15, 2017)

tetrabrik said:


> that's all I needed to hear. I'll give it another go, thanks.



I'd say you'd keep a close eye on Ed McCarthy and Robert Childan, along with Tagomi and John Smith.
Personally, I think Smith, Tagomi, Childan, McCarthy and Frink are the most interesting of the show.

Then again, don't let me tell you what to do and potentially ruin your experience.
I does get better after the first 2 or 3 episodes.


----------



## tetrabrik (Aug 15, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> Personally, I think Smith, Tagomi, Childan, McCarthy and Frink are the most interesting of the show.



excellent, it sounds like the cast diversifies past the main two characters introduced early on. I did love the world building and I'm a total sucker for alternate histories but I just couldn't bring myself to care about those two. But knowing it gets better is encouraging


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 15, 2017)

tetrabrik said:


> excellent, it sounds like the cast diversifies past the main two characters introduced early on. I did love the world building and I'm a total sucker for alternate histories but I just couldn't bring myself to care about those two. But knowing it gets better is encouraging



Juliana's story and Joe's story get better after that as well,
Tho Juliana, imho, remains kinda meh.


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 11, 2017)

Updated OP with a sneakpeek of Season 3 + possible release date.


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 11, 2018)

Update to anyone interested.
Amazon has shown MithC to be coming soon.
Season 3 is a reality!

https://www.reddit.com/r/maninthehi...ithc_ad_on_amazon_prime_season_3_coming_soon/


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 17, 2018)

It's definitive.
Season 3 will air this fall!

Also, Joel de la Fuente (inspector Kido) confirmed it!

Further on, SpoilerTV learned that MitHC is renewed for a 4th season!


----------



## Viri (Jul 17, 2018)

I watched through season 1, and half of season 2, and lost interest for some reason. I'll finish up season 2 sometime.


Spoiler



The going through different time lines just turned me off from the show for some reason.


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 17, 2018)

It seems MithC S03 will air on Oct 5th!


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 25, 2018)

I heard of it years ago, when it was still an ongoing project
Just forgot about it, but yea, I was and am interested
Might get it on my Plex Server


----------



## mckenziesdaddy (Sep 12, 2018)

DinohScene said:


> It seems MithC S03 will air on Oct 5th!



Personally I can not wait. It look it long enough to get to season 3.


----------



## duwen (Sep 12, 2018)

The PKD story is great.... the Amazon show is trash


----------



## kumikochan (Sep 12, 2018)

Well we all know what is going to happen. The resistance is gonna win, surprise surprise.
It's not really a distant parallel world seeing the Nazi's are also gonna lose in that supposed parallel world.
Would have liked to see the show drag a bit more and not focus only on the bad stuff a state like that would do.
Like the story in general but don't like those films being from this world and magically coming over to that parallel world.
If they would loose that dumb film story, it would be a lot better. Then they would have a cool ''what if '' story instead of a science fiction story with films magically travelling through dimensions/parallel worlds


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 1, 2018)

5 days left <З


----------



## duwen (Oct 1, 2018)

kumikochan said:


> Well we all know what is going to happen. The resistance is gonna win, surprise surprise.
> It's not really a distant parallel world seeing the Nazi's are also gonna lose in that supposed parallel world.
> Would have liked to see the show drag a bit more and not focus only on the bad stuff a state like that would do.
> Like the story in general but don't like those films being from this world and magically coming over to that parallel world.
> If they would loose that dumb film story, it would be a lot better. Then they would have a cool ''what if '' story instead of a science fiction story with films magically travelling through dimensions/parallel worlds


I sort of agree... but what it really needed was a decent structure that served the plot rather than the characters - which was especially hard to swallow, as the characters (and their lack of development) were really poorly written, generally unlikable/unrelatable (protagonists and antagonists), and lacked any believable depth.

I'm really surprised it was picked up for a third season. I won't be watching.
My advice; watch *Maniac* on Netflix.


----------



## kumikochan (Oct 1, 2018)

duwen said:


> I sort of agree... but what it really needed was a decent structure that served the plot rather than the characters - which was especially hard to swallow, as the characters (and their lack of development) were really poorly written, generally unlikable/unrelatable (protagonists and antagonists), and lacked any believable depth.
> 
> I'm really surprised it was picked up for a third season. I won't be watching.
> My advice; watch *Maniac* on Netflix.


yeah watched maniac, is a good show and i enjoyed it.


----------

